# Treating for mites



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok so I checked and started treating my hives. The top bar had a higher then I like mite numbers so I have to treat. I prefer OAV and I think I have figured out how to do it. But does that mean all the honey and comb in the hive will be tainted? What about if it is already capped? What about next year. Would that make all those combs not usable for honey. Also any honey that overwinters is it no longer safe to consume? And how would you keep track of it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

No contamination. In Europe, they don't even remove supers to treat. In the US, the EPA says to remove. You have more OA in a lb of carrots than is used to vap a hive. Certainly if the honey is used next year, no issue.

I believe if you read between the lines, you have your answer...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

There are a few studies on OA in honey after treatment. Mainly from German speaking countries. The ones I have come across include testing honey for traces after treatment using OA dribble, spraying and vaporization.
I think the best source of info is from the following review (in English). The section titled 4. RESIDUES AFTER TREATMENT 
WITH OXALIC ACID would be of interest here.

https://hal.inria.fr/docs/00/89/21/8...l-00892183.pdf

In the following study they have come to the same conclusion as most here in this post. Page 5 Residues and Human toxicity issues
http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...ate_conditions


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I am with SNL on this one. The EPA is more concerned with there being ANY contamination and covering their behinds with OA being recently approved. So little gets into the honey that by my way of seeing it, it is a non-issue. Spinach has close to 1 gram of OA per serving. You would use 2 grams to treat a full size top bar hive. Very little would get into the honey itself. Lots gets on the bees, the comb and the hive itself. If you are selling honey, you should try to stick to the letter of the law. If it is only for your personal consumption, you get to make your own choice.


----------

